# Newly Modded RG8 and Intrepid 828 Day!!! (56k, just kill yourself now)



## MetalBuddah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey there boys and girls!

Over the weekend, I decided to do some basic mods to my two 8 strings 

The first was my RG8. It is not quite complete yet (waiting on Ibanez logo for headstock), but I couldn't resist putting the carbon fiber vinyl on since I got it in the mail yesterday. Took me about 2 hours to do the whole thing. It is by no means perfect, but it turned out pretty good and you cannot see fuck-ups unless you are up close. 

















The second was my Intrepid Pro 828. As soon as I saw kreaturesleeper's thread about his single pickup ibanez with only a killswitch....I got inspired to do the same to my single-pickup Intrepid. So I went to the electronic component store and got myself an on/off button and installed it in place of my volume! Now I either have 100% volume or no volume at the press of a button. Pretty much the most no bullshit guitar in my arsenal.












Sorry if the pictures are a little bit big. Also, I just recently got a dslr and I am still getting used to taking photos on it.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 6, 2013)

That vinyl on your Ibanez looks killer!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jan 6, 2013)

Vinyl as in tolex?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 6, 2013)

did you dye the rg board or is that just the way the picture is saturated?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 6, 2013)

GenghisCoyne said:


> did you dye the rg board or is that just the way the picture is saturated?



I gave it a thorough cleaning with lemon oil yesterday so it is already pretty dark and it also has to do with the saturation lol 




MikeyLawless said:


> Vinyl as in tolex?



3D White Carbon Fiber Vinyl Car Wrap Film Pro Grade Choose Your Size | eBay

This is what I got!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 6, 2013)

That 3M Di-Noc or whatever its called? I covered my keyboard and mouse with that stuff ages ago, its very tough and durable material, not to mention it sticks like hell.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 7, 2013)

that white looks very nice...

...where did you get the idea lol


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazing MOD to the RG8! Nice touch doing a matching headstock. That look of the texture makes it all kinds of trippy...o0O0o

The fretboard looks totally dark. Lovin' it. Maybe the white is making it pop more. Unless you added anything to it?


----------



## FireInside (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that white looks very nice...
> 
> ...where did you get the idea lol



No idea


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 7, 2013)

The wood on the Agile gives me wood.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2013)

Stick a nice black ibanez logo on the headstock and that'll look seriously superb. 

That's the first time I've seen a white carbon fiber look and it's rather tasty.


----------



## NoMod (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

GazPots said:


> Stick a nice black ibanez logo on the headstock and that'll look seriously superb.
> 
> That's the first time I've seen a white carbon fiber look and it's rather tasty.



Way ahead of you  It is coming in the mail this week!! A nice Ibanez Prestige logo. 

And thank you very much  It is very subtle but makes the guitar look sooooo much tastier!!



Yo_Wattup said:


> That 3M Di-Noc or whatever its called? I covered my keyboard and mouse with that stuff ages ago, its very tough and durable material, not to mention it sticks like hell.



It is! Except mine was a cheaper brand....the 3M was expensive lol


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the Ibanez swoosh logo would have been cool on that. I know a lot of people aren't fond of Prestige logos on non-Prestige Ibbys, but whatever makes you happy. It sure looks killer already!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

shitsøn;3347834 said:


> I think the Ibanez swoosh logo would have been cool on that. I know a lot of people aren't fond of Prestige logos on non-Prestige Ibbys, but whatever makes you happy. It sure looks killer already!



I could give less of a fuck what people think lol The prestige logo was the closest thing to the original logo on this guitar that I could get. And thank you very much  The texture makes it feel so good now


----------



## Cremated (Jan 7, 2013)

Did you wrap the whole body or is it just veneer style? Can you show us a pic of the back of the RG? Looks awesome!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great work! Did you sand and spray paint the headstock? Would you happen to remember what white you used? I know a good amount of white RG8 owners, myself included, want to refinish the headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

Instead of re-finishing an RG8 headstock, I may just do that instead or find some similar gloss vinyl wrap.


----------



## patata (Jan 7, 2013)

The picture with the Agile is seriously one of the coolest guitar shots i've ever seen.
Love the simplicity.Less is best


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

Cremated said:


> Did you wrap the whole body or is it just veneer style? Can you show us a pic of the back of the RG? Looks awesome!



I can, but it wouldn't be very interesting because I only did the top  As for the guitar body, I just wrapped it veneer style.



Hybrid138 said:


> Great work! Did you sand and spray paint the headstock? Would you happen to remember what white you used? I know a good amount of white RG8 owners, myself included, want to refinish the headstock.



I did not! Just cut off a piece of the extra vinyl, removed all the hardware from the headstock, put on the vinyl, cut the necessary holes, and put the hardware back on.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Instead of re-finishing an RG8 headstock, I may just do that instead or find some similar gloss vinyl wrap.



Do it  The only thing that is a bit annoying is seeing a little black line around the sides but there is nothing I can really do about it so oh well.



patata said:


> The picture with the Agile is seriously one of the coolest guitar shots i've ever seen.
> Love the simplicity.Less is best



Thank you, that means a lot! That one really did turn out very good. I love just being able to hit a button to turn the guitar on or off 



Only thing I may do in the future is a re-wrap because of some rough edges (especially around the pickup cavity). But overall, the aesthetic of this guitar is great and will look even better with the logo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Do it  The only thing that is a bit annoying is seeing a little black line around the sides but there is nothing I can really do about it so oh well.



I like it. It's like a faux binding.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like it. It's like a faux binding.



I might do that to hide my mistakes on the sides 


Just got the logo in an installed....looks great!!!! Photos coming later tonight


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 7, 2013)

Agile Intrepids are baws <3
They're about the only guitar that looks good with one pickup, if you ask me. 

Both look awesome! Happy New Mod Day


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

The guitar is all done!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

Every Ibanez traditionalist just yelled at their monitor. 

I had a similar idea, but as I said in the mod thread, I'd use the Ibby swoosh.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha, if you ever go to sell, that'll be confusing. xD


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Haha, if you ever go to sell, that'll be confusing. xD



I will just rip off the vinyl


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 8, 2013)

Dude, thanks for the inspiration. Think I might just vinyl the headstock instead of refinishing. Hopefully, I can find a plain white one.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> Dude, thanks for the inspiration. Think I might just vinyl the headstock instead of refinishing. Hopefully, I can find a plain white one.



Don't mention it!!

*IT EXISTS!!!*

The 1ftx1ft should be just fine for the headstock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

I was really considering doing this...

But since Schecter is releasing the Damien Platinum 8 with a 28'' neck... Sorry Ibanez.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was really considering doing this...
> 
> But since Schecter is releasing the Damien Platinum 8 with a 28'' neck... Sorry Ibanez.



That is a very exciting guitar but no way am I getting rid of this RG8 of mine  I am actually trying to get rid of my Agile now lol


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 10, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> That is a very exciting guitar but no way am I getting rid of this RG8 of mine  I am actually trying to get rid of my Agile now lol



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D: don't do it, it's a trap


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 10, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D: don't do it, it's a trap



Buttttt I love the RG8 too much lol It plays so much better


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep the Intrepid though! Give it to your children! They're too awesome to sell xD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 11, 2013)

now that your done, you need to post pics of your rg8 in the mod thread...


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 11, 2013)

But it's not black.............

Looks just awesome. I couldn't tell that's it an rg8 tho. Too good lookin'


----------



## Diggi (Jan 11, 2013)

That's really freakin' my eyes out. Bonus!


----------



## Nonservium (Jan 11, 2013)

What size sheet of vinyl did you buy to do that guitar?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 11, 2013)

Nonservium said:


> What size sheet of vinyl did you buy to do that guitar?



24" x 24" Had enough left over for the headstock and other parts (which I tried but didn't like)


----------



## GazPots (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh man, now I'm thinking of a white carbon fiber iceman 7 because of this mod. I think my brain will have a meltdown from too much a
wesomeness.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 11, 2013)

GazPots said:


> Oh man, now I'm thinking of a white carbon fiber iceman 7 because of this mod. I think my brain will have a meltdown from too much a
> wesomeness.



If you do it, I would love to see it


----------



## GazPots (Jan 11, 2013)

So much awesomeness I can't even spell it correctly.


----------



## patata (Jan 23, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> The guitar is all done!!!



What processing/lenses are you using?I can't stop looking at them,it makes the guitars look more expensive in a way


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 23, 2013)

patata said:


> What processing/lenses are you using?I can't stop looking at them,it makes the guitars look more expensive in a way



The camera is a Nikon D3100 with a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8D lens. Processing was just me messing around in iPhoto because I was too lazy to boot up photoshop


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 24, 2013)

i don't think you need to warn anyone about 56k anymore. I think that's over


----------

